# 1999 Jetta ABS Light - New Front Pads - Struts, Mounts and Bushings en route



## philo (Nov 22, 2006)

GF got new pads installed on front two months ago. 

I ordered new energy suspension control arm bushings, and new KYB struts and strut mounts, en route. 

In the meantime, the ABS light came on tonight. 

What is the significance? She doesn't have the manual or I'd look it up. 

Every Internet search just says go to the shop and have the light turned off. 

What is this little Jetta telling me? What's broke, what must I fix? 

A little help would be appreciated, I'd like to wrap this up and try to get on with my life. 

Thanks in advance. 

- philo


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Get the codes from the computer. Too many possibilities to just guess. Look at the wheel sensors to see if they are damaged. 

This should help you find someone who can read them: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread 

I would strongly suggest not using the poly bushings for the control arms; they just do not work well with the design used on these cars. Stock or the bushings from an R32 are a better option.


----------

